# Lhasa Apso and a Lhasa Apso/Pug Mix



## GoldenSmile (Apr 10, 2008)

I brought Steel over to play with Charlie and Candy, my mother's dogs. My mom's dogs aren't really socialized and they aren't very well mannered, either. After the initial, Charlie tries to maul Steel while Steel chases after Candy routine, they settle into a pattern of avoidance-- Charlie and Candy go out of their ways to ignore Steel while Steel ignores them by going after all their toys. 

They are cute dogs, though.  Not very photogenic, but I got one or two good pics. 


















Candy Cane AKA Candy - Lhasa Apso/Pug mix


















Charlie - Lhasa Apso


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

They are cute, but sound like what my vet used to call 'land sharks.'


----------



## PeanutsMom (Oct 14, 2007)

They are so cute! I'm glad you put breeds because I would of guessed the white one was Maltese and the black one Shi Tzu. I'll bet you enjoyed watching their antics


----------

